#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Mohamed

﴿ ﴾ [ : 11].



                                                                  .



                                    : ﴿  ﴾  [ : 26].



    ﴿  ﴾ [ : 18].                          .. ﴿    ﴾  [ : 23].



                            ǿ



    ..          ϡ   ϡ                                                                 .







                   ﴿  ﴾ [ : 24].



   : ﴿      (16)    ﴾  [ : 16  17].   : ﴿ ﴾ [ :  96].                                  ..                 ﴿                  (174)              ﴾ [  : 174  175].



                                      : ﴿        (2)                        ﴾  [ : 2  3].  : ﴿               (5)      ﴾ [ : 5 - 6]               .



                            !



                                   : ﴿  ﴾ [  : 103]  : ﴿  ﴾ [ :  10]  : ﴿  ﴾ [ : 71].



          ϡ    ѡ                 : ﴿    (1)       (2)      (3)      (4)      (5)            (6)         (7)       (8)       (9)    (10)       ﴾  [ : 1 - 11].





     ǡ             ڡ    ѡ  :        ɡ  ɡ  ɡ    ..



         ǡ         ݡ ϡ           :
 














 
      ɡ   ͡  ӡ  ֡       ɡ     ޡ  ӡ   ɡ       .



                    ǡ     ӿ



                  ӡ             



     ..   .See More:

----------

